# MMA VS WING CHUN in Malaysia Fight Challenge 3



## poridjyiodfhoid (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAN-ZKQlucg

:hug:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

What I don't understand is why would you fight under MMA rules if you have no understanding of the ground game? You'd think some kung fu guy would pick up on that.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

MMAnWEED said:


> What I don't understand is why would you fight under MMA rules if you have no understanding of the ground game? You'd think some kung fu guy would pick up on that.


I used to train in Kung Fu, and believe me the delusion is extremely strong there. When you're training in that environment everyone is telling you how good kung fu is, and that you don't need to learn anything from anyone else.

I broke away because I sparred with a boxer and he destroyed me, lol. The illusion was broken.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

haha, it's like UFC 1 all over again. Smart people learn from the mistakes of others, stupid people refuse to adhere to logic and tenaciously stick to tradition.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> haha, it's like UFC 1 all over again. Smart people learn from the mistakes of others, stupid people refuse to adhere to logic and tenaciously stick to tradition.


It's not necessarily stupidity, it's often just lack of experience. Most people can be happy, to not have experienced real combat, so they don't have a real base for consideration whether the stuff they are learning would work. And if they haven't trained in other styles to broaden their horizon they have to stick with the information they get, and that's mostly from their trainers. And with the premises those trainers give their students the Wing Chun stuff DOES follow a working logic. The only problem is that a lot of the premises are already wrong, but that's what the students don't know and don't question, once they are lured into the system. Most people start that style because they want to do a little self defense and for a beginner the official argumentation sounds really convincing. You need some experience or at least a better overview to know that it is not.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

that's the point though, to learn from the experiences of OTHERS. Going into an mma fight in 2011-12 or whenever that fight was using Wing Chun given the fact that mma has been around for nearly 20 years is stupid. It's like bringing a knife to a gunfight when you decided it was a gunfight the day before knowing full well that guns exist. To allow ones self to be so easily deluded shows a general lack of intellect. Royce Gracie beating Art Jimmerson was understandable, but going in there with intent of catching punches against a wrestler nowadays is ridiculous


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, it's ridiculous from an MMA point of view or from someone who at least really extensively looks beyond his own nose, but according to the indoctrinated logics by their masters their Wing Chun supposedly has all the answers against anything an MMAist could throw at him.

They DO think they'd have counters against a wrestler's take down shot:






For someone who has never faced a wrestler the shot looks "legit" and it looks like the defensive technique is working. Someone without the right experience may not be aware that in reality that shot was not more than a kneel down or a slide like that one:






So while that Wing Chun guy of course could have been smarter in better studying what other fighting styles pose as threats, that kind of lack of experience can somehow happen. What's really important is how he reacts to that loss. Will he grasp to some weird explanations to why he lost or will question his training and change it in a reasonable way to really improve.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, it's ridiculous from an MMA point of view or from someone who at least really extensively looks beyond his own nose, but according to the indoctrinated logics by their masters their Wing Chun supposedly has all the answers against anything an MMAist could throw at him.
> 
> They DO think they'd have counters against a wrestler's take down shot:
> 
> ...


The video

MFW


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I f***in can't believe I just watched this. Felt like the early 90's.


----------

